# Beautiful Baghdad.



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

Wow....nice pics....thanks for sharing.


----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)

^^ you're welcome


----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## skykings (Jun 29, 2011)

More to come.





nail care tips
http://www.mygogowebs.com/classic-p90x-workout-calendar/


----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)

skykings said:


> More to come.


you want more?


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice shots specially those of the lovely mosques and some churches too.
may lasting peace be and I love to see the country to move on.


----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)

thank you capricorn2000


----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## MKTJ (Apr 18, 2008)

Great effort elusive!


----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)

MKTJ said:


> Great effort elusive!


thanks MKTJ


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates, but I can't see some of the pics...


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

very interesting thread. But yeah I can't see half of those pics


----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)

sorry my photobucket account is down, come back in a few days


----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)

glad you enjoyed them christos-greece!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome, please add more


----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Raffo (Feb 11, 2010)

waht a lovely city!


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Great pics!! city is really nice!:cheers:


----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)

Al Zowra'a - Baghdad by Mus6afa M Mohammed, on Flickr


Al Zowra'a - Baghdad by Mus6afa M Mohammed, on Flickr


Al Zowra'a - Baghdad by Mus6afa M Mohammed, on Flickr


----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)

Baghdad eye by I Love Iraq, on Flickr


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm glad to see all these photos.
The Iraqis deserve peace and happiness.


----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)

^^


----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)

lots more to come!


----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

elusive said:


> baghdad in 2012


are they finishing the mosque??

it seems that the city has changed a lot in the 2 last years

great pictures, thanks!


----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)

no it's not under construction at the moment, they will eventually finish it off but it might not be a mosque in the end, and you're welcome


----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## TutConr (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful city !


----------



## Oscar... (Jun 5, 2007)

Really good pictures  
I want see more


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photos from Baghdad


----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)

thanks i'll try and upload some more


----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice to see it coming along!!!!!


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice photos from Baghdad..


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Linguine said:


> very nice photos from Baghdad..


Thanks bro


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)

----


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

seems that the city is coming back to life


----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)

yes everyone is ready to move on


----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Rixos Al Rasheed Baghdad










Iraqi HipHop Dancers




























Nights Club


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

mohammed ghani said:


>


nice street


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## national guard (Nov 13, 2008)

^^
Baghdad is indeed beautiful !kay:

Keep those beautiful pics coming


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

national guard said:


> ^^
> Baghdad is indeed beautiful !kay:
> 
> Keep those beautiful pics coming


Thanks a lot


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Alteeba Hotel


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

mohammed ghani said:


>


beautiful!!!


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

One of the most historic and iconic cities of the Middle East, unfortunately almost nothing remains of Baghdad's legendary past.
Maybe the city will have a renaissance in the coming decades. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

mohammed ghani said:


>


the mosque is on hold or U/C??


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

el palmesano said:


> the mosque is on hold or U/C??


Still

ON_HOLD


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

mohammed ghani said:


> Still
> 
> ON_HOLD


and what is it's future?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing photos from beautiful Baghdad.


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Arsalan Rashid (Jun 28, 2010)

*Similar to my own Country (Pakistan)*

i just can't tell you how much Baghdad is similar to my country (Pakistan). The roads, the buildings, the landscaping, everything i just like pakistan. Every picture reminds me of my own country...
May baghdad and iraq grows and prospers... (love from Pakistan)


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Arsalan Rashid said:


> i just can't tell you how much Baghdad is similar to my country (Pakistan). The roads, the buildings, the landscaping, everything i just like pakistan. Every picture reminds me of my own country...
> May baghdad and iraq grows and prospers... (love from Pakistan)


Thanks a lot


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm impressed that Baghdad looks so clean and modern. Last time I saw picturesfrom Baghdad, it was several years ago, many buildings were in ruins and the city looked very chaotic. A really good change!


----------



## cebu726 (Oct 10, 2009)

elusive said:


>


What's this? A gridlock of cabs?


----------



## cebu726 (Oct 10, 2009)

I never thought Baghdad could be this green! I think this is the greenest city in the Arab world! Most livable city in the Gulf region! It's very cool to the eyes!


----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)

new photos from the *Cristal Grand Ishtar Hotel
*


----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

thanks for share new pictures, hope you keep posting


----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)

no worries, glad you enjoyed them  i'll post some soon


----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)

baghdad, arab capital of culture 2013 inauguration


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

mohammed ghani said:


>


Wow!


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Great:cheers:


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Good


----------

